# first time peptide - some quick questions



## Collinb (Mar 11, 2013)

As the title states, first time peptide researcher.  Currently looking into running peptides on a test subject in the near future (Reading through DatBTrues posts).  Wanted personal input on a few things and experiences. This is also implying they are taken on TRT dose or with a current cycle.  My goal would be mostly recomp, decrease body fat, and produce hyperplasia.  

igf-LR3: 
What did you run this at, for how long, what was injection schedule?   Were you pleased with the results, and what type of gains did you make?  Would this be utilized more for mass and size over body fat loss?
Would 50-60mcg per day for 40-50 days yield pleasing results?  What would you change?

Frag 176-191:
What dose was this run at and for how long?  Haven't seen too much information about this peptide, but I understand its almost solely used for fat loss.  Would this be one of the more efficient fat burners, I believe I read the price and dose you have to use makes it almost not worth it compared to other peps.

CJC-1295 DAC with GHRP - 2:
Taking my goals into consideration, do you believe this GHRP and GHRH are the proper choices?  Would it be benefitial to instead use GRF(1-29), GHRP - 6, Hexarelin, or Ipam?


As of right now I am considering on running:
CJC-1295 DAC - 1.5mg per week (750mcg in 2 shots)
GHRP - 2  -  100mcg 3 times per day as the usual protocol AM, PWO, PM.




Sorry for all the damn questions, but peps vary so much from AAS its pretty overwhelming when you first start reading.
Thanks
Collinb


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> As the title states, first time peptide researcher.  Currently looking into running peptides on a test subject in the near future (Reading through DatBTrues posts).  Wanted personal input on a few things and experiences. This is also implying they are taken on TRT dose or with a current cycle.  My goal would be mostly recomp, decrease body fat, and produce hyperplasia.
> 
> igf-LR3:
> What did you run this at, for how long, what was injection schedule?   Were you pleased with the results, and what type of gains did you make?  Would this be utilized more for mass and size over body fat loss?
> ...



Dude what you're considering is right on the money. But I would research one vial (2mg) of Dac a week. That's what I did in my research


----------



## Collinb (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you include the GHRP in that research?  
And I should up the DAC to 2mg rather than the 1.5?

How did the results from your research pan out?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey collin, when i run lr3 i usually run it with des and mgf.  Des pre at 80 split bilateral in the muscle trained, mgf post at 160 split bilat, and lr3 at 80 the following morning split bilat in the muscle trained. If you ran it solo, i would run it post at 80 split bilat.  I use 1 vial of each till they are gone. I lift every other day so this works out to roughly 4 weeks. I take 4 weeks off and repeat. 

I have yet to run frag so sorry i cant help you with that one

I dont think dac gets near enough credit. I would dose it higher though. I did experience slighty better results dosing it 3xdaily with my ghrps as opposed to once or twice a week. I do dac 3x100 per day along with 3x100 per day of ghrp2. I like an additional shot if ipam @500 right before bed. I am currenty researching hex replacing the ghrp2. I can tell you water retention is much higher with hex. I seem to have more numbness of hands and cts sides with ghrp2 though. I will continue the hex though for a few more months. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

By the way, more is not necessarily better with ghrp2. Alpha had the same levels with 100 as he did with 500.  He also debunked the myth that food will blunt its affects. He has a great thread on PM with all his test results. I will find it and post the link


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

igf-LR3: 
What did you run this at, for how long, what was injection schedule? Were you pleased with the results, and what type of gains did you make? Would this be utilized more for mass and size over body fat loss?
Would 50-60mcg per day for 40-50 days yield pleasing results? What would you change?
*For satellite cell differientation, this allows for cells to bind to muscle fibers for hypertrophy. this allows for a fuller muscle and also aides in nutrient partitioning. doses are dependent on size of research subject.*
Frag 176-191:
What dose was this run at and for how long? Haven't seen too much information about this peptide, but I understand its almost solely used for fat loss. Would this be one of the more efficient fat burners, I believe I read the price and dose you have to use makes it almost not worth it compared to other peps.
*frag is a cleaved version of gh, as as you said, mainly fat loss. most subjects range from 400mcg-1g. typically without meals, before cardio activity and before bed. (aka gh protocols)*

CJC-1295 DAC with GHRP - 2:
Taking my goals into consideration, do you believe this GHRP and GHRH are the proper choices? Would it be benefitial to instead use GRF(1-29), GHRP - 6, Hexarelin, or Ipam?
*GHRP choice isnt a major conern. Hex has gotten a bad rep that i broke in my article from ergo pep. GHRP 2 or hex are fine choices. w/dac would keep from having issues with interferance with the slin peps*

As of right now I am considering on running:
CJC-1295 DAC - 1.5mg per week (750mcg in 2 shots)
GHRP - 2 - 100mcg 3 times per day as the usual protocol AM, PWO, PM.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 11, 2013)

What would you guys recommend for a first time run?  I will be doing this during my cruise to see how I respond to them separate from anabolics.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

the ones you have listed and i reviewed are fine. if you want to get spicy, myo hmp. this is where real hyperplasia rather than hypertrophy comes into play.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> What would you guys recommend for a first time run?  I will be doing this during my cruise to see how I respond to them separate from anabolics.



Dac/ghrp2 100/100x3 per day
Lr3 post wo 40mcg working your way up to 80mcg split bilat

I also like to reconstitute 1mg lr3 with 2 ml bac water. Much easier to dose.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Dac/ghrp2 100/100x3 per day
> Lr3 post wo 40mcg working your way up to 80mcg split bilat
> 
> I also like to reconstitute 1mg lr3 with 2 ml bac water. Much easier to dose.



why use the dac 3x a day? or were you referring to w/o dac


----------



## Collinb (Mar 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Dac/ghrp2 100/100x3 per day
> Lr3 post wo 40mcg working your way up to 80mcg split bilat
> 
> I also like to reconstitute 1mg lr3 with 2 ml bac water. Much easier to dose.



Cant DAC be done in 2 shots or even 1 per week if wanted?

I think Im going to invest in some peps, doing that.  I might not use LR3 yet, but Im not sure.  Will keep researching as I still have about 2 months before I cruise.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Cant DAC be done in 2 shots or even 1 per week if wanted?
> 
> I think Im going to invest in some peps, doing that.  I might not use LR3 yet, but Im not sure.  Will keep researching as I still have about 2 months before I cruise.



correct. once per week is fine. it has an extremly long active life.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Did you include the GHRP in that research?
> And I should up the DAC to 2mg rather than the 1.5?
> 
> How did the results from your research pan out?



Yes, ghrp2 was researched with the Dac. Subject leaned out nicely and this raised his igf-1 levels over 80 points (on the dac only. Ghrp2 was added later after blood work)


----------



## Collinb (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help/input.

One last thing-
Is CJC with DAC or without DAC a better choice?  I just came across the GH Bleed that comes with DAC.  Do I want to avoid this because of this effect?


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 12, 2013)

with dac allows a superdose. where as the w/o dac has a saturation dose. plus, if researching the igf lr3, itd be best to go with dac so they dont interfere with each other.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> why use the dac 3x a day? or were you referring to w/o dac



I do mean dac. There was evidence that although dac has a very long half life, it still creates a pulse. I have read several accuunts on this. I gave it a try several months back and had better results than bi weekly dosing. I am very careful when giving information and never suggest anything i have not tried myself.  Just look at all the information we have discovered and myths debunked in the past year. I think dac still holds many secrets and will soon become one of the most widely used peptides.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 12, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> with dac allows a superdose. where as the w/o dac has a saturation dose. plus, if researching the igf lr3, itd be best to go with dac so they dont interfere with each other.



Alright, and if not researching igf lr3 should you use w/o DAC?  Sorry for all the questions haha


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2013)

Only used 100iu igf1r3 daily  for a 3 month project with slin and it was excellent
I don't have time in a day to carry around others and pin all the time or I may try others. About time for second project


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 12, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Alright, and if not researching igf lr3 should you use w/o DAC?  Sorry for all the questions haha



its not really a should/should not kind of thing. its conveniece, time to kick in etc. w/o dac works faster, but leaves the system faster. same concept as an aas with different esters. you could research either.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Only used 100iu igf1r3 daily  for a 3 month project with slin and it was excellent
> I don't have time in a day to carry around others and pin all the time or I may try others. About time for second project



how did that work for you. thats a very high dose lr3 when being used with slin. or were you doing a low dose slin?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> how did that work for you. thats a very high dose lr3 when being used with slin. or were you doing a low dose slin?



I am curious as well. And a very long time to. Did you continue to see much improvement beyond 5 or 6 weeks. I went to 8 weeks before but seemed to plateau around 6 weeks, but i did not run it with slin though.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 12, 2013)

One more question, would it be good to run 

CJC 1295 w/o DAC --> 100 x 3 times per day
GHRP-2                  -->  200 x 3 times per day

Is it alright to run the GHRP that little bit higher?  I have been reading more, I noticed the highest effective saturation dose is 300-400mcg per injection done 3-6 times per day.  With the cost, I can afford to purchase enough product to put my test subject on the listed protocol for 3 months and then will be able to restock for another 3.  


Is there a suggested time amount to run this?  I am planning on running my test subject on it for 6 months.  I want to start over the summer and run until winter (June/July - December/January).


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2013)

Collinb said:


> One more question, would it be good to run
> 
> CJC 1295 w/o DAC --> 100 x 3 times per day
> GHRP-2                  -->  200 x 3 times per day
> ...



I think the higher dose would be a waste. Alpha tested levels at 100mcg and 500mcg and tested the same, even a little lower with the 500mcg. As for time, i know many that stay on year round. Personally, i go 6 months followed by a 2 week break. Have done this for years.


----------



## Collinb (Mar 12, 2013)

In the post I said highest effective dose.  From reading posts by DatBTrue, passing 400mcg per injection starts to bring a reverse effect, over saturating the receptors if I can recall correctly.  Not positive, but he did say 300-400 is the highest you should go if you wanna see benefits.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> how did that work for you. thats a very high dose lr3 when being used with slin. or were you doing a low dose slin?



50 pre workout /50 post with 5 iu humalog . With humalog I use 80mg carbs / hcl creatine and 50 gr whey blend shake.or half the carbs and sweet potato. And meal within an hour. I'm ready to roll almost
on it.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 13, 2013)

Collinb said:


> In the post I said highest effective dose.  From reading posts by DatBTrue, passing 400mcg per injection starts to bring a reverse effect, over saturating the receptors if I can recall correctly.  Not positive, but he did say 300-400 is the highest you should go if you wanna see benefits.



Highest being key. Theres no need to go that hi. Especially if your not over 200 or even 210. 100 is fine


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2013)

3- 4 hundred I say crazy.


----------

